# Parcent



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks. Is there anyone on the forum with local knowledge of this charming little town? Would like to find out some first hand info specific to Parcent, thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bumping this just to try again and see can I contact anyone with good local knowledge .thanks


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks. Is there anyone on the forum with local knowledge of this charming little town? Would like to find out some first hand info specific to Parcent, thanks


We live further inland from Parcent and have driven through the town and the Jalon Valley area numerous times and, in fact, it was one of the areas we looked at before buying our current house. It´s a beautiful area and has always seemed very peaceful but we found property there expensive, certainly compared to where we ended up. Also, we discovered that there had been a lot of illegal building in the area and local council corruption, which worried us a little. In recent times I recall hearing about water supply problems but can´t remember specific details. Just a couple of things to bear in mind.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I have read books by a 'Mark Harrison' who wrote about the problems there that 'Skipper' mentions, amongst other things. Sounds as though there was quite a fight between the locals and the local council. It even got into the British newspapers from what I recall. It has probably changed by now though. I believe he moved to Lliber.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

This is great info. My findings on the ground so far certainly show things must have changed drastically with a very content local population well supported council and a British deputy mayor

Thanks for the info

http://parcentgrapevine.com


----------

